# HSE Risk Assessments



## hypan (Jun 14, 2009)

is there a risk assessments based on the reptile trade for employees.
thankyou


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

haha, theres hse assessments for everything mate, probably even writting your own name whilst sitting in a nuclear bunker with nothing else in it...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Depends what it is for within the trade. A pet shop? A breeding facility?

Technically more or less everything in the work place or where the general public have access to, should be dynamically risk assessed and then if deemed appropriate a full risk assessment done.
I wouldn't have thought there would be any generic ones available, as its going to depend on the animals kept, the risks present and materials used (ie for cleaning).


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

hypan said:


> is there a risk assessments based on the reptile trade for employees.
> thankyou


You only need a writen risk assesment if there is five or more employees.

But if you are an employee its the employers job to make sure they have identified all risks to you and that you are aware of them.

This is for everything.....

You would usually need to sign something saying you have recieved it....

I write them on a daily basis as part of my job..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There is nothing specific for reptile shops as opposed to any general retail as far as I was told, it is based on the number of employees and most retailers will have a HSE inspection/assessment when they first open anyway. The local council also have a list of things that a pet shop must conform to in regards to health and safety and they cover this in their yearly inspection.


----------

